# Beak Length



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Firstly I'd like to thank you all, because of this site I have somewhere to voice my acute paranoia!

So a few months ago I saw this poor budgie at an old folks home with an extremely long beak. Like incredibly long. (I reported it to the humane society in my city) anyways after that I was a bit concerned about Smol's beak, but after some research it seemed normal length.

Welp, that concern has reared its ugly head again.

Here are some pics of his beak:


















Sorry if the last ones a bit blurry, he gets excited when my phone is out and just wants to land on it haha

* Some information on Smol's habits:

His cuttle bone isn't used much, if ever. I've had the same one for about a year and it has only gone down maybe a quarter in size.

He has a bird kabob in his cage, again only really chewed one block and lost interest.

He has a mineral block that he chews on more than the cuttle bone, maybe every couple of days.

He also has some chewing wood blocks I got from mysafebirdstore, which he only seems to touch when I present them to him (and is disappointed because it isn't food) *

So anyways, what do you guys think? Is his beak too long? I would prefer only getting it done if necessary, it seems like a very terrifying ordeal for the little things.

Otherwise, are there any other ways or pointers for helping him actually _ use _ the things that keep his beak trim?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Deanna. Don’t worry, it’s quite normal for many people to be concerned if their beloved animals might have something wrong or not .

Smol’s beak looks fine. I do see what you’re looking at, and while just a tad longer than some budgies, it’s still within a normal range. Especially since he isn’t a chewer. 

Many times when beak overgrowth is from something systemic, you’ll see the constant overgrowth in nails too.


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks so much!! Phew I'm very glad about this 

I'll make sure to keep an eye out if his nails start to overgrow quickly. I usually only have to clip them maybe about once a month or every two months, depending on how close the quick is to his nails.

Thanks again!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You’re welcome. I love Smol . He’s such a little cutie.


----------

